# Puppy Humping?



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello all. As always, thanks for the help and advice. This forum makes me realize I'm not insane when I have certain puppy frustrations!

Anyway, Frankie (11 weeks) has started to hump my fiancee's leg occasionally. She isn't fond of it and just wants to play with him when she gets home from work, but he will stop playing sometimes and just mount her leg. He has never humped me at all. Is this normal for a puppy? I don't think 11 week old puppies even have hormones, so why is he doing it and is there a good way to try to reduce this behavior, or eliminate it if possible?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow was a big humper. We would just firmly tell her no. It is not a sexual thing at all. Willow has pretty much gotten the picture we don't want her to do it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for laughing but I can just picture it. From what I can remember George did this on a couple of occasions to me I just tried to distract him with a high value toy which took his mind off what he was doing. I think it excitment really and hopefully you will be able to distract him. May be she could be prepared ready with a toy when she gets in? It only happened a few times with George when he was about Frankies age, he's only a baby at the moment and may not even understand what his is doing? Just a though are you sure it's not a puppy hug as when George would greet me it looks like he is hugging my leg with his big fluffy paws,which he still does at times (I think his paws are really hands as I have never had a dog that seems to grab on to me) he was definatly not humping.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, Sidney (8 weeks) seems to do this as well, although more to my hubby than me! I thought it odd too but I read a lot on this forum about other dogs that humped until they had the snip! So hopefully they'll both stop after that!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes it's normal, it's just excitement. I always stopped mine from doing it to me and tried to distract with a toy or a treat. My bitch Roo still does it to Obi when they are running around. I think girls are worse at doing it than boys sometimes .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is an occasional humper! My leg. I don't think it means anything with her..


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We will keep saying a stern no while we distract him with another toy or something. Now just to work on the crazy excited mood he gets in..


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

It's also a sign of dominance. My sister's female boxer dog will do it to Samson to show him who's boss and put him in his place.
Samson only does it to his cuddly toys thank goodness!
Make sure your Fiance' firmly tells him no too so that she is asserting her dominance over him so you don't have any issues later with him trying to be top dog in the house.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Sam you have so much fun to come with little Frankie. I can't help but smile as I write this When you say crazy excited mood do you mean the cockapoo doodle dash? this is when they rush around in the house, garden like mad dogs? If so I think you will have a life time of this as it is something that our cockapoo's do sometimes with no warning haha enjoy little Frankie


----------



## sallyann (Aug 7, 2015)

My Freddie a 13 week old cockapoo does the mad dash you mention too he is like a whirlwind through the house and garden I worry he is not going to stop in time and hurt himself ! He has also started humping , just one fav teddy , but afterwards he goes all funny and hunches himself up with his tail between his legs , I've noticed his pennis is fully erect too and stays like it for a while. Is this normal for a young pup? Should I take him to the Vet about it? Should I stop him humping teddy ? I have been just ignoring it ! Maybe I need to consider having him spayed do you think or is he too young? He is fit and healthy in every other way and full of mischief! Thanks everyone x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd put Teddy out of reach for now. That's what we did with a bed Rufus "loved" and it stopped all the humping. Rarely now he'll find a pillow the same size as his first love and try again but the thrill has clearly gone.


----------



## sallyann (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you I have taken teddy away and the humping has stopped ! Definitely when he is over excited I think , usually in the evening ! I love seeing him do the cockapoo dash though like a mad dog. I haven't had a Cokapoo before and didn't realise it was a trait of this breed !! X


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Humping at that age is not a sexual thing, it's a dominance thing. You will see young puppies sometimes do that to each other when they get excited playing. Bear used to do it, but he grew out of it.


----------

